# Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden???



## just_a_placebo (22. August 2006)

Sorry, dass es sich bei meiner Frage nicht ums Thema Fischrezepte geht, aber ich wusste auch nicht wo so sonst rein damit und wollte mich eigentlich auch nicht erst in einem speziellen Board anmelden.

Da ich bald umziehe und mir meine Küche neu einrichte bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen mir eine Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden (in Eigenleistung) fest zu installieren. Da ich es echt hasse ständig mit viel zu kleinen Brettchen zu arbeit (ja, auch die großen) will ich mir aus Holz ;+ da etwas zurechtsägen und wenn´s dann nach paar Jahren mal nicht mehr so ansehnlich ist, werd ich das eben gegen ein neues austauschen.

Meine Fragen nun:
-> Was haltet ihr von der Idee?
-> Aus welchem Material sollte die Platte sein? (spezielles Hartholz?)
-> Und was sollte ich bei der Pflege des von euch empfohlenen Material beachten?

Ich dachte an sowas wie Buche und dann nach jedem Gebrauch gründlich reinigen und ölen? Womit am besten reinig und welches Öl (sicher ein Pflanzenöl) sollte man am idealer Weise verwenden? Ich hab da glaube mal was von einem speziellen Sesamöl gelesen...

Ach ja, am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn die Platte nicht zu teuer wird. Also Mahagoni fällt wahrscheinlich aus.  Nochwas als Hinweis: Ich möchte auch mit einem scharfen japanischen Messer (Kohlenstoffstahl) darauf schneiden. Also empfehlt mir bitte nichts, was die Klinge nicht lange überleben wird!! 

Also, wie macht ihr begeisterten Hobbyköche das und was empfehlt ihr mir??

Danke schonmal!!

flo #h


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. August 2006)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden???*

Also Wikipedia sagt zu Hirnholz:


			
				wiki schrieb:
			
		

> *Hirnholz* nennt man die Querschnittfläche, die entsteht, wenn man einen Holzstamm quer zur Länge (also quer zur Faser) durchschneidet (Hirnschnitt), so dass die Jahresringe als Kreise zu sehen sind.
> Da die Kapillare des Holzes durchschnitten sind, kann bei Hirnholz die Feuchtigkeit leichter eindringen als bei _Längsholz_, es nimmt deshalb sehr viel Feuchtigkeit auf und quillt stark.



Klingt imho nicht so geeignet... #c


----------



## friggler (22. August 2006)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden???*

Holz finde Ich persönlich nicht so gut. Optisch finde Ich es am schönsten, aber aus reinigungsgründen finde Ich es ungeeignet. Wenn die Oberfläche zu hart und wie bei beschichteten Arbeitsplatten sogar kratzfest ist sind ist es für den Schliff des Messers das Ende...
Ist die Oberfläche weicher so dass die Schärfe des Messers erhalten bleibt, werden immer kleine Schnitte zurück bleiben. Bei Holz sammeln sich da immer Rückstände an die mit normalem Reinigen und Spülen nicht zu entfernen sind. Ausserdem saugt Holz immer ein wenig Flüssigkeit auf was Ich ebenfalls sehr unappetitlich finde...

Auf der Suche nach der optimalen Lösung habe Ich dann auch die für mich beste gefunden. MAKROLON

Makrolon ist ein durchsichtiger Kunststoff ähnlich wie Plexiglas. Es ist aber nicht so hart und spröde. Makrolon lässt sich sägen, bohren, (kalt+warm)biegen ohne zu brechen und ist extrem zäh (man kann mit einem Hammer stundenlang darauf schlagen-es bricht nicht).

Andererseits ist es weich genug um den Schliff eines Messers nicht zu ruinieren. Ich schneide schon lange mit meinem Martinii darauf, und trotz unzähliger kleiner Schnitte im Brett hat die Schärfe nicht gelitten.
 Es ist auch sehr gut und einfach zu reinigen.

Makrolonplatten bekommt man in fast jeder Stärke und Grösse. Als Auflage auf die Arbeitsplatte reichen 2-3mm als Brett nehme Ich je nach Grösse 8-9mm. Man bekommt es in einigen guten Baumärkten, der einzige Nachteil....es ist relativ teuer.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## brando (22. August 2006)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden???*

ok...also wieder der ewige Streit...was ist hygienischer--Holz oder Kunststoff???
nachdem (zeitweise?) Holz in Schlachtereien etc. verboten war...meinten andere "Experten" dazu, dass nur Holz die Fähigkeit besitzt sich selbst zu desinfizieren und bei Plastik dagegen Bakterien in Schnitten eingeschlossen werden können und somit auch beim nächsten Schnitt wieder frei werden...
wird wohl nie ganz geklärt--scheint ne glaubensfrage zu sein:q 
aber ich denke wenn du ein japanische Messer benutzt, welches ja auch ordentlich Pflege benötigt nimmst du dir bestimmt auch die Zeit für ne ordentliche Reinigung und Pflege der Platte. Deshalb würde ich Holz auf jedenfall bevorzugen...bloss was für ein Holz...das versuch ich auch schon eine ganze Zeit rauszufinden.
P.S. filetierst du mit dem japanischen Messer auch oder schneidest du nur an den fertigen Filets damit rum?...hab auch mal drüber nachgedacht mir eins zum filetieren zu holen...aber da muss man bestimmt ne super Technik haben um nicht ständig gegen Gräten zu schneiden


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. August 2006)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden???*

Ne, also ich filetiere nicht mit dem Messer. Bin gerade dabei mir ein Santoku Hocho zu kaufen und das ist ja hauptsächlich für Gemüse gedacht. Ich denke auch, dass die harten Gräten dem Messer nicht so gut bekommen und da ich beim Filitieren auch kein Meister bin würde es da früher oder später sicher bei mir Tränen geben...:c  Eventuell schafft ja so ein Sashimi Hocho Abhilfe, da es ja von der Form her dünner und spitzer und ja auch speziell für die Fischzubereitung gedacht ist. Kommt bei mir vielleicht später auch noch, aber da muss ich dann erstmal ein paar wichtigere Ausgaben erledigen - z.B. Arbeitsplatte.

Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären: 
Danke für den Tip mit dem MAKROLON!! Ich werd auf jeden Fall mal die Baumärkte in der Umgebung abfahren und dazu auch noch bissl im inet recherchieren. Vielleicht ist es echt genau das was ich suche. :m

Die Glaubensfrage zwischen Holz und Kunststoff scheint also nicht nur mich zu beschäftigen und wenn sich da anscheinend sogar die Experten streiten kann man vielleicht zu dem Schluss kommen, dass beides gut ist. |kopfkrat Ich bin ja auch kein Profikoch und muss auch keine unsinnigen Hygienebestimmungen einhalten. Wenn Holz natürlich wirklich zu unhygienisch sein sollte werde ich davon absehen.

Ich würde gern noch mehr Meinung dazu hören!!

Wo sind unsere Köche und anderen Experten?

Haut in die Tasten!

Danke!

flo


----------



## bubatz01 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden???*

makrolon wirst du vermutlich nicht im baumarkt finden(die haben fast ausschlieslich das billige "bastlerglas").entweder ebay,einen online fachhandel oder beim nächsten glasfachhandel anfragen.die haben meist auch(röhm)plexi,kann auch sein das die makrolon haben oder dir besorgen.


----------



## Franky (22. August 2006)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden???*

Moin... Ich bin auf der Suche nach der entsprechenden Quelle leider noch nicht fündig geworden, versuche aber das mal halbwegs sinngemäß aus dem Gedächtnis wiederzugeben und hoffe, mich nicht total verrannt zu haben...
Durch (unansehnliche ) Schnitte in Holzoberflächen wird eine leichte Säure (durch Harze aus dem Holz selbst) freigesetzt, die Bakterien abtötet. Ergo ist eine Holzoberfläche eine wesentlich hygenischere Geschichte als Plastik oder anderes Material, das nicht entsprechend auf "Verletzungen" reagiert. Durch entsprechende Pflegeöle (ich meine Leinsamenöl) behält das Holz diese Eigenschaft bei. Eiche und Buche waren dabei im Gespräch...

Wir haben doch hier Köche aus der Gastronomie an Board... Wissen die denn nix genaueres????

Nebenbei: wir haben in der Küchenschublade ein uralt Buchenfrühstücksbrettchen, das total beschissen aussieht (zerschnibbelt ), aber unhygenisch, bzw. verschimmelt ist das Ding absolut nicht!


----------



## brando (22. August 2006)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden???*

stimmt...mit einem Santoku würde ich auch nicht am Fisch rumschneiden...aber ein Yanagiba ist ja ein Fischmesser und wird laut Beschreibung auch zum filetieren benutzt...nur würde ich das mal gerne sehen wie damit auch wirklich filetiert wird

nochmal zum Holz- Kunsstoffbrett:
hier ein paar verschiedene Tests und Meinungen die leider auch nicht so 100% helfen die Frage zu entscheiden

Holz böse hier ganz gut und da super
auch ist überall in verschiedenen Foren zu diesem Thema  zu lesen von Tests die bewiesen hätten, dass nach einiger Zeit auf Holzbrettern überhaupt keine Bakterien mehr vorhanden seien...andere behaupten dann diese Tests wären von der Holzbrettindustrie finanziert woraufhin irgendwer dann doch weiß, das die Studie von unabhängigen Universitäten durchgeführt wurde...also man weiß nix genaues wie es scheint.

die drei Links oben sind auf jeden fall interessant, abwechslungsreich und geben auch ein paar gute Tips (je härter das Holz desto hygienischer desto stumpfer wird dein Messer|supergri 

gutes hab ich auch von den soft Manaitas gehört...hier


----------



## just_a_placebo (3. September 2006)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden???*

Die soft Manaitas sind ja auch nicht gerade günstig.. für´n Plastebrett. 

Irgendwie bin ich hin und her gerissen. Die Beiträge in deinen Links brando klingen alle sehr überzeugend und sind doch so widersprüchlich. Auch die Aussage, je härter das Holz desto hygienischer desto stumpfer das Messer macht die Auswahl nur noch schwerer und verhindert zumindest bei mir vorerst eine Entscheidung...

Was sagen denn nun die Profiköche aus´m Board dazu?

flo


----------



## esox_105 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden???*

Meine Meinung: Es gibt nichts besseres als Holzbretter aus Harthölzern, auch wenn sie nach einer gewissen Zeit unansehnlich werden können, so ist das schneiden auf Holz für die Messerklingen immer noch besser als Kunststoff oder Glas.


----------



## ostfriesengerd (3. September 2006)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden???*

Ich habe einfach eine Leimholzplatte, 20mm dick, genommen. Nur habe ich die Arbeitsplatte in seitlich angebrachten, mit Silkon abgedichteten Aluschienen nur eingeschoben. Praktisch zum Säubern und auch nach längerem Gebrauch leicht austauschbar. Viel Spaß beim Bastenl. ostfriesengerd


----------



## The_Duke (3. September 2006)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden???*



> Da ich bald umziehe und mir meine Küche neu einrichte bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen mir eine Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden (in Eigenleistung) fest zu installieren.



Ich habe bei einem Bekannten (Schreiner) in der Küche folgendes gesehen:

Er hat in der Arbeitsplatte bündig zwei starke Magnetschienen eingelassen.
Sein Schneidebrett aus Holz...welches Holz weiss ich leider nicht...ist unten mit einer dünnen rostfreien Stahlplatte verbunden.
Bei Bedarf legt er das Schneidebrett drauf und wird so von den Magneten festgehalten, kann also nicht mehr verrutschen.
Zur Reinigung lässt es sich einfach abnehmen und waschen, was grade nach Hantieren mit Geflügelfleisch von Vorteil ist.


----------



## ostfriesengerd (8. September 2006)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Schneiden???*

Zum einölen von Holzplatten soll man Parafinöl nehmen. Ist lebensmittelecht und zieht prima ein. Den Tip habe ich von einem Norweger. Die ölen damit ihre Naturfrühstücksbretter ein. Gibt es bei uns in der Apotheke. Schönen Tag. Ostfriesengerd


----------

